# Where to upgrade a pickup in old Ovation Legend?



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey everyone

My buddy has a new Ovation with a modern pickup / tuner built into it. Mine is an old Legend and it sounds great plugged into the PA but I would really love to have a tuner built in since I play both electric and acoustic live with just one floor tuner.

Do any of you know where I can take my Ovation in to get the electronics replaced, I'd also like to have better access to the battery compartment, right now I have to remove the strings and unscrew it, not something I want to get caught having to do live!

thanks!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Check out Bezdez - He has a store on Ebay, but he in in Ontario. I think he has some of these.

You shouldn't need to change the pickup if yours is a Piezo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

If you have a floor tuner, why do you need one, on board your acoustic?


"Battery Bays"
I had my 2, A-series Folk Seagulls outfitted with decent battery bays to get the 9 volt off the interior circuit board... I bought the bays online somewhere and had a local guitar guy install them.... I think he mighta charged me 30 bucks for both.... No more having to reach inside the guitar to change a battery (Who EVER thought that was a good idea?!?!?)


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> If you have a floor tuner, why do you need one, on board your acoustic?


it's for my electric, the acoustic goes straight into the mixer



ClintonHammond said:


> "Battery Bays"
> I had my 2, A-series Folk Seagulls outfitted with decent battery bays to get the 9 volt off the interior circuit board... I bought the bays online somewhere and had a local guitar guy install them.... I think he mighta charged me 30 bucks for both.... No more having to reach inside the guitar to change a battery (Who EVER thought that was a good idea?!?!?)


Cool, who did it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

"Cool, who did it?"
Jay Swatman... once of "Custom Guitars".... I forget the name of his shop now... It's way on the other side of town, and I never get out that way.

"it's for my electric, the acoustic goes straight into the mixer"
Put the tuner at the front of your 'line' and then put an A-B Switch next.... "A" goes straight to the mixer for the acoustic.... "B" goes to the rest of your electric guitar set-up.... An A-B switch is probably a LOT cheaper (And easier) than changing the pick-up in yer Ovation.


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Put the tuner at the front of your 'line' and then put an A-B Switch next.... "A" goes straight to the mixer for the acoustic.... "B" goes to the rest of your electric guitar set-up.... An A-B switch is probably a LOT cheaper (And easier) than changing the pick-up in yer Ovation.


only one input to the tuner, I'd need two (unless I'm not following)


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

You don't need two... you only play one guitar at a time.... 

Finish an electric song... hit the tuner to kill the feed... unplug the lead from the electric.... put the electric down.... pick up the acoustic.... plug the lead into the acoustic... hit the AB Switch.... check your tuning... hit your tuner peddle and away ya go!

,-)


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> You don't need two... you only play one guitar at a time....
> 
> Finish an electric song... hit the tuner to kill the feed... unplug the lead from the electric.... put the electric down.... pick up the acoustic.... plug the lead into the acoustic... hit the AB Switch.... check your tuning... hit your tuner peddle and away ya go!
> 
> ,-)


Gotchya - we'll see if my ADD can handle that!  Thanks man... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Once or twice through the routine and it'll become 2nd nature to ya.... I even managed to train my side-guy to this procedure and now he swears by it!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i think you'll also find it cheaper to buy a second pedal tuner for your acoustic, than to change the pickups over. there is also the annoying fact that the older ovation (and takamine) pickups seem to sound better than anything since...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure an A-B Switch is even cheaper than a 2nd peddle tuner.....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have two A/B pedals, an old DOD 270 single footswitch, and a newer Radial BigShot A/B/Y double footswitch. 

The Radial is my favourite as it's got a tuner out jack, ground lift, switchable internal isolation transformer, and 180 degree phase reversal switch. I originally bought it the Radial to send my electric bass signal to two amps so that the drummer could have his own bass monitor, but I use it for most A/B/Y applications now. The tuner out feature is great. The old DOD only gets used if I need a second A/B for something, like two inputs and one output. 

Radial products rock.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Any news?

10 characters


----------

